# Fundraiser for basketball legue



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello I got an opourtunity to sell rhinestone shirts to a basketball league and talking to the lady in charge. They have know idea how to raise money. They only sell some screen printed sweaters that's it. She asked if I had ideas like yesterday so. Offered her decals which they arw cutting as I type this. And she said any other ideas she would welcom. 

I have no other ideas I was kinda thinking little signs with the team name and player name and number on them. Looking online ti see what I can find. I'm hoping to present them to her on Sunday. Decals and rhinestone shirts will be done but if I get something else I will look pretty good. 

Any suggestion also suppliers to I am in socal so if there close I would have time to get them here by Friday and make them on sat. Thanks.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

how about :
sweatshirts
hats
koozies
visors
fleece pullovers
shorts
replica game jerseys like their kids have on
water bottles
mouse pads
cups
pens
polo shirts
sweat towels

i could go on for hours.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

I like the water bottles do you have a good source for those


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

just google it. i don't print bottles but when i got some i just found them that way. there are a ton of guys out there that do it.


----------



## pokerman (Nov 7, 2007)

Where are you in So. Cal. and do you sell Promotional Products? Are you a member of PPAI or ASI?

How about temporary tatoos? Inexpensive and quick to make and folks love them.

There are tons of companies, even in So. Cal who print on bottles of water and resusable water bottles.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Bling the water bottles using the decals. Bling bags. Bling t shirts go over real well. Do you also do apparel vinyl? Put player names on back of bling shirts in glitter vinyl. MOM shirts are always a good seller.


----------

